# Best way to emulate barrel aging?



## Beer2Wine (May 29, 2011)

Im sure many of you have figured out and tried many different things to oak age your wines. Anybody found any favorites as far as oak-to-wine ratio that seems to best emulate barrel aging without buying a barrel? 

Chips vs Cubes vs Staves... Maybe using a wooden bung on a carboy instead of a rubber stopper to allow a touch of oxidation.... that kind of stuff


----------



## ibglowin (May 29, 2011)

Two things happen in a barrel beside imparting oak. Micro-oxydation of the wine and concentration through evaporation. Cant get those with any barrel alternative!


----------



## Wade E (May 29, 2011)

Cubes, staves or spirals will give you a better oaking flavor then the chips or dust will IMO but what Mike wrote above is absolutely correct.


----------

